# How Many is "Too Many"?



## Anitsisqua

I just wanted to get a little discussion opened up on what everyone thinks is "too many" dogs/pets?

I've got the fever. I'm going to do the logical thing and wait a couple years before I get a second dog, but my heart is screaming "PUPPIES!!!"

What's your limit?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Legally? 12 - we have a kennel license.

Logically? As many as I can properly care for. If they were all high-drive, working GSDs that would be 2, MAYBE 3. If they were all senior dogs that just wanted a warm place to spend their last remaining days - that would be 20. 

Currently? 9 dogs and 3 cats.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

4 dogs is my limit. I really prefer 3 dogs, but I can do 4 by myself. I have a saltwater tank and 1 crested gecko, but those are low maintenance. I do want a blue and yellow macaw and a ferret...that would come way later.


----------



## LaneyB

I like 2 dogs and a few cats.


----------



## GrammaD

3 is my limit because I have big dogs. When I had shelties I had 7


----------



## msvette2u

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Legally? 12 - we have a kennel license.
> 
> Logically? As many as I can properly care for. If they were all high-drive, working GSDs that would be 2, MAYBE 3. If they were all senior dogs that just wanted a warm place to spend their last remaining days - that would be 20.
> 
> Currently? 9 dogs and 3 cats.


Mostly I think people think we're crazy. We have 8 full time dogs. 
One senior "hospice" dog who can live in my room (hard wood floor with a LOT of pee pads for when we're gone) for as long as she needs to. And at the moment, 2 other fosters awaiting medical things, so right now I have 10 dogs in my front room. 
But if they were larger - the biggest is 38lb., and the 2nd biggest is about 18lb, then it goes down from there - we'd have a lot fewer dogs due to lack of space.

NOW. If I had a mansion...!? :wild:

:crazy: :laugh: 

On another note, we got our kennel building put up finally after just over a year working on it every spare moment we had, and we have 5 "runs" out there for fosters, so it's full right now. 
Adoptions are so slow as to be almost non-existent which is frustrating because at the same time, more dogs than ever are being dumped/ditched/taken to kill shelters when people lose their homes


----------



## NancyJ

I think it really depends on how much time and how much money you have to ensure each dog gets what it needs from you. For me I have had between 2 and 3 for years but usually I only have 3 when one of them is a senior. I work full time, but from home so I can break and play with dogs during the day......


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

My limit is 2 dogs and 2 cats. Any more and my husband would move out! :rofl:

The cats are completely "mine", my husband doesn't have to do anything for them and he's never been a cat person. He is a dog person, but I do all the training, and realistically I know that I can only do a good job if I'm working on one at a time. I might have time to do more than one class a week, but for the homework that comes with classes, one dog would always be getting the short end of the stick because there's only so much time after work each day.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

msvette2u said:


> Mostly I think people think we're crazy. We have 8 full time dogs.
> One senior "hospice" dog who can live in my room (hard wood floor with a LOT of pee pads for when we're gone) for as long as she needs to. And at the moment, 2 other fosters awaiting medical things, so right now I have 10 dogs in my front room.
> But if they were larger - the biggest is 38lb., and the 2nd biggest is about 18lb, then it goes down from there - we'd have a lot fewer dogs due to lack of space.
> 
> NOW. If I had a mansion...!? :wild:
> 
> :crazy: :laugh:
> 
> On another note, we got our kennel building put up finally after just over a year working on it every spare moment we had, and we have 5 "runs" out there for fosters, so it's full right now.
> Adoptions are so slow as to be almost non-existent which is frustrating because at the same time, more dogs than ever are being dumped/ditched/taken to kill shelters when people lose their homes



I want to build the same on my property when I have a house. How much did it cost?


----------



## kiya

As I get older, now I want less critters. For the last 25+ years I have had several animals at a time. The most was probably 2 horses, 3 dogs, 2 cats. There were times when it was tight, but not like now. Of course this crew is a needy bunch and between meds, blood tests and everything else I am constantly worried about affording everything. I also have started taking my age into consideration, I'm no spring chicken.
My husband would like to travel more and I get so frazzled at the thought of leaving my critters. 
We agreed we would not get any "new" pets. Then when our cat was pts in October he said "well, if you want to get another cat, that would be fine". Less than 24 hours later we brough the kitty home, I didn't want to give him the chance to change his mind.
So we'll see how it goes. I do prefer to get back to having only 1 dog. I like taking my dogs with me and all 3 can be a bit much. The 2 girls are truck crazy, my male is not in fact he runs the other way. Then I feel bad leaving him home.


----------



## gsdraven

Currently, 3 dogs is my limit in this house and by myself. I don't have anyone who can pitch in to potty the dogs close by so all the work always falls on me even if I work a 12 hour day. 

I have my 2 permanent dogs and 1 foster. I had 4 (2 fosters) for a month earlier this year but the 2 fosters couldn't even see each other so it was a lot of work for me. Since I tend to take in dogs with issues, I can only handle 1 of those at a time.

I have 2 cats as well. It's almost like they aren't here most of the time because they stay far away from the dogs so they aren't much work. There will be no more cats after them.

When I have more space, it will likely be more. I am looking at putting at least 1 indoor/outdoor kennel in my garage for a foster or board & train.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I have 2 dogs. Nothing else. My absolutely limit is 4. Though, I want to stay with 2-3. I don't have kids (and am not planning any), but if I did... I am sure this number would be smaller. I feel, for my lifestyle, activity level, work, and home life...... 3 is the max of my "comfort zone". 4 would be cutting it and probably a bit uncomfortable at times.

Just depends on your life style, family, and the demands of the breed you are getting/have.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I currently have 2 dogs and 2 cats, I could do another dog and will in the future but right now i am at my limited space wise.


----------



## Kaity

If I won the lotto, and barely had to work or could employ somebody to care for my dogs while I was working AND had property.. I think I'd have 5. Also depends on their drives, and what I'd be doing with them. Sure, I love having my one dog because we bond so so so well together but I can't help but thinking how much nicer it could be with another pup . Vida would be in heaven! I don't really care for 8 week old puppies anymore, if it's a mal or a shepherd okay.. those are some cute puppies but no other dogs seem cute anymore! I'd settle with getting my dogs at 5-6 months .


----------



## Lilie

I have 4 dogs, 3 cats & 3 horses. It's hard to say if I'm at my limit as long as everything is working for me and the critters.

My daughter is visiting for a week. She brought her Beagle. Hondo and the Beagle hate each other. That makes having 5 dogs impossible to enjoy. Flipping dogs in crates is far too time consuming. I think if you only had 2 dogs that didn't get along that would be 1 too many.


----------



## Anitsisqua

I was just curious about other people.

My current tally:

2 cats: Jacky and Gorbachev (Soon to be split between my parents and sister, as I've developed severe cat allergies)

1 fish: Sared (Betta)

1 snake: Peanut Butter (named by previous owner) AKA "Snakey"

1 puppy, due to move in next month: Gable AKA "Gabe"

1 cow: Kiera AKA Satan (I swear, I had never met an evil cow before, but she is!)

I'm pretty sure I'll get another dog in 2-3 years, and I might foster a Russian Blue/Balinese/Siberian/Javanese cat for a while to see if that might be a possibility. I've heard those breeds are easier on people with allergies.


----------



## weber1b

We currently have 3 dogs and I have opined more than once that the one thing I learned when I got to three was two was enough. I feel their quality of life would be ideal with two based on attention, exercise etc and flexibility for travel etc if we had just two.


----------



## Anitsisqua

Lilie said:


> I have 4 dogs, 3 cats & 3 horses. It's hard to say if I'm at my limit as long as everything is working for me and the critters.
> 
> My daughter is visiting for a week. She brought her Beagle. Hondo and the Beagle hate each other. That makes having 5 dogs impossible to enjoy. Flipping dogs in crates is far too time consuming. I think if you only had 2 dogs that didn't get along that would be 1 too many.


I definitely agree. My cats fight, and it gets a little ridiculous at times. It was bad enough when it was just Jacky trying to kill my fish, but the two cats...The biggest consideration when I am ready to get another dog is if he/she will get along all right with the rest of the animals.


----------



## kiya

Anitsisqua said:


> I definitely agree. My cats fight, and it gets a little ridiculous at times. *It was bad enough when it was just Jacky trying to kill my fish, *but the two cats...The biggest consideration when I am ready to get another dog is if he/she will get along all right with the rest of the animals.


My cat, Misty, would sit infront of the fish tank for hours we called it "cat tv". She broke a glass fish bowl with a beta in in once, we can only assume it scared the crap out of her she wouldn't go on the counter anymore.


----------



## Narny

I think we will want 2 dogs. We would spread the ages apart about 3 years or so. More than that would be seriously taxing on the house.


----------



## Emoore

Whatever I can talk my husband into. :wild:


----------



## vicky2200

Of course it varies for each person. Right now we have 4 dogs and three birds. At this point in my life, I don't want more dogs (no more than 4!) but I could easily manage more birds. We have never had cats. 

Ideally and realistically I would like to have 2-3 cats, 10-12 birds, and 6-10 dogs. But I wont be able to do this for many, many years.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Emoore said:


> Whatever I can talk my husband into. :wild:


Lol! Same here! So far that's only been 3 here.... though, I think I could get to 4 if I tried really hard! Started at 1, so I think I did pretty good so far!


----------



## Anitsisqua

kiya said:


> My cat, Misty, would sit infront of the fish tank for hours we called it "cat tv". She broke a glass fish bowl with a beta in in once, we can only assume it scared the crap out of her she wouldn't go on the counter anymore.


Jacky doesn't just watch. She goes fishing. Fortunately's she's never caught anything but aquarium gravel before we caught her and stopped her.



Emoore said:


> Whatever I can talk my husband into. :wild:


Yes.


----------



## Emoore

TrickyShepherd said:


> Lol! Same here! So far that's only been 3 here.... though, I think I could get to 4 if I tried really hard! Started at 1, so I think I did pretty good so far!


Yeah, I just tried to talk him into a 3rd one and it went over like a lead balloon.


----------



## Anitsisqua

Emoore said:


> Yeah, I just tried to talk him into a 3rd one and it went over like a lead balloon.


You have to get it for him for his birthday. That's the sneaky way to get around asking.


----------



## Dragonwyke

when i was working in rescue at full capacity we had 22 parrots in different levels of rehab and foster plus our own 5 birds. we also had 2 prairie dog fosters, a green iguana foster, and a host of soft bill birds in flights that ppl were getting read to turn loose and ended up at our house for rehoming. on top of that we had our dog fosters, there were 11 of those, plus our own 4. 

only do what you can physically and financially care for. any more than that and you end up on the news as a hoarder w/the ASPCA hauling crates out your door. lol 

dw~:wub:


----------



## msvette2u

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I want to build the same on my property when I have a house. How much did it cost?


I want to say around 10k. 
It's not exactly what we wanted but it's what we could afford and there was a power pole (yard light) near it so it's 2' narrower than what we wanted. 
The power pole move would have been 2k!!!

But it houses 5 comfortably and could house more if we had a different kennel system. 

Not sure if you can see this or not, it is an album on Facebook, it shows our progress along the way. We got a donation of some lumber and the tin for the roof from a company over on the west side, and doors from a place from Yakima. The rest we did ourselves (hired someone twice for cement work), that is, my husband, myself, and my mom and dad (who was a contractor ages ago) and a few monetary donations but the rest were rescue funds and our own personal funds. 

A PAW UP Rescue's SHELTER BUILDING! | Facebook


----------



## GSDolch

For myself. I know I can handle up to three dogs (I could probably do four) and two cats. This isn't including other animals such as our gerbils and birds.

It helps having people in the home that help with basic care. Just me by myself, probably two dogs only.


----------



## Anitsisqua

Dragonwyke said:


> only do what you can physically and financially care for. any more than that and you end up on the news as a hoarder w/the ASPCA hauling crates out your door. lol
> 
> dw~:wub:


True. Although, sometimes they get called anyway... A friend of mine owns a doggie daycare. She has five dogs that come to work with her every day and spend most of the day playing. She prepares all of their meals organically from quality suppliers. All of her dogs are well groomed, well fed, well trained and therefore, pretty well behaved.

She has still had the ASPCA called on her on at least 3 occasions because she has five dogs...I suppose people assume you can't take care of five dogs properly?


----------



## King&Skylar

My personal comfortable limit is 2- I have taken care of 5 dogs- it was do-able but NOT enjoyable. I don't think I could handle more than 2 right now. Maybe 3 but that's pushing it.


----------



## marinehoney

3 is maximum for me.


----------



## Dragonwyke

Anitsisqua said:


> ...I suppose people assume you can't take care of five dogs properly?


i think ppl use the Humane Society and the ASPCA the same way the use Child Protective, like a battering ram. to hurt ppl they don't like or are jealous of. you know, like "if i can't have it or do it, then neither can you" type thing. some folks see others being happy and they just are so nasty they can't stand it and have to tear it up. i've known lots of folks like that, some in my own family. 

dw~


----------



## Anitsisqua

Dragonwyke said:


> i think ppl use the Humane Society and the ASPCA the same way the use Child Protective, like a battering ram. to hurt ppl they don't like or are jealous of. you know, like "if i can't have it or do it, then neither can you" type thing. some folks see others being happy and they just are so nasty they can't stand it and have to tear it up. i've known lots of folks like that, some in my own family.
> 
> dw~


That is a good point.


----------



## FG167

I can personally handle, train and compete with 3 comfortably. Without our demanding trialing/training schedule, I can smoothly handle the 5 we have. With Jason and I just as invested in our training/trialing schedule, 5 is fairly easy actually. He handles/trains his 3, I do my 2 (soon to be 3). I doubt 6 will really make much of a difference from 5 and we're both REALLY excited. Then we'll be done for awhile. Until we move and can have a kennel set-up. Luckily, my dogs are all small-to-medium...well my version of that LOL Kastle is a dainty 57 lbs at 10.5 months and Eden is full grown at 23 lbs. The new pup should (hopefully!) top out at no more than 45 lbs. I used to have four bigger dogs - 75, 65, 55, 50 lbs. They took up more room and ate more!


----------



## cshepherd9

I live alone and am the sole provider of income..... physically and financially, 2 is my limit. That doesn't mean that I don't sometimes say "I want a little lap dog" but I know I will not get one unless something happens to one of my current dogs. (I pray that won't be for a long while!)


----------



## Whiteshepherds

We have two, I think I could handle 3. Financially and time wise I don't think I'd want anymore than that. As it is now there's already too much dog hair floating around.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Emoore said:


> Yeah, I just tried to talk him into a 3rd one and it went over like a lead balloon.


Lol.... I used the "gradually over time" trick. Mentioned it here and there... Now with the training, and he can see how much fun it is to actually work with the dogs and train... he's much more into the idea.

He's agreed to let me get a working line pup in 2-3 years for me to start from the ground up and compete with. Which is what I wanted anyways. I want to get these two trained and mature. I also want to learn as much as I can in Schutzhund before I go and get a WL pup. Definitely do NOT want to mess the puppy up.... want to know all I can and have a nice solid understanding of my own handling before then.

Until then... me and Duke are learning together! :wub:


----------



## msvette2u

> some folks see others being happy and they just are so nasty they can't stand it and have to tear it up. i've known lots of folks like that, some in my own family.


I know some people just like this, who have a strong desire to hurt us and our rescue, despite the hundreds of dogs we save every year. Why?_ Just because they can._ And they are miserable in their own lives, I'm guessing, from the looks of things. 

Luckily nobody like this in my family, well, there was years ago but he divorced my sister after cheating on her and selling most my parents property without their consent. That was a shockeroo to me, let me tell ya


----------



## TimberGSD2

When I was single I had 2 dogs, 2 housecats, 1 horse and 1 barn cat. That was my limit as a single person with one income and only so much time to go around. 

Now as a married person and small business owner with a nice household income we currently have 3 dogs, 2 indoor/outdoor cats, 2 outdoor feral "fosters", 1 horse and 2 barncats. Once the cats start going we probably will not be getting more. I am comfortable with 2-3 dogs at a time.


----------



## Pepper311

For me 3 big dogs is enough. I have 2 good size dogs and one small. I think 2 dogs is the best. My 3 work because I have one small one old big dog and one big crazy pup. So this combo works. I could not image 3 young large dogs that's too much. If I liked little dogs I could see having 4. 

On a side note I have 5 fish tanks 100gal, 80gal 20gal, 7gal, and 10gal. 5 is enough fish tanks. 

Really 3 is my perfect number. For anything dogs, cats, fish tanks, and birds. I do how ever feel one child is enough.


----------



## WVGSD

For the past ten to twelve years, my dog count has ranged between six and nine dogs at one time. I was actively showing and breeding for a while, so I had several females and a male. In addition, there has always been a personally rescued dog or two and I try to keep one or two fosters. Never a dull moment with a full pack. 

Five of my current seven are seniors and are pretty low energy and maintenance now. I have one senior foster and six personal dogs currently. One of my personal dogs is a medium sized dog that I found along the interstate in 2005. 

In the end of June, I will be getting a GSD puppy. After two rescued adult GSDs, I will try my hand with a puppy. Both of the rescued GSDs are gone and I hope to have one that will be with me for a longer amount of time.


----------



## Dragonwyke

i don't do my resq work anymore. can't do it. i've always worked independently out of my own pocket, so it was always really expensive. it didn't matter, because we had plenty of income to go around at the time. but these days that's gotten kind of limited. i was always physically strong, and that's also gone done the tubes w/car accidents and other injuries over the years. i just am not physically able to do the work anymore. 

so over time i've placed all my fosters, and when my elders pass on i don't replace them. in the last 5yrs i've lost some really wonder elder dogs and parrots. it's been pretty sad. but right now i'm at a count where i can actually handle the work load. and not just because of the number, but because of the breeds involved. GSDs just don't need to be bathed all that often, unless they get rolling in something really nasty, a monthly bath is fine for house dogs, and weekly brushing is great too. it doesn't hurt me like it would w/collies or afghan hounds. they don't get smelly like hound dogs do, and they don't have terrible skin disorders very often like goldens and labs often do. 

fortunately or unfortunately, my elder parrot has passed on this past spring as well, i'm left with only one little Senegal parrot as well. i have my one 30gal fish tank and my 2 little betta tanks. i'm thinking i might switch one over to frog tank, but i'm not sure yet. i'll have to think on that awhile longer. all in all tho, i think the days of over 20 animals in our home at one time are over and done. 

i'm sure my husband will appreciate the quiet. lol 

dw~


----------



## sashadog

I've done up to 4 by myself as a college student but it wasn't enjoyable and I was exhausted at the end of the day not to mention pinched for money. Right now we have 3 but I'd really love to have 2 again. That was a great number because I could easily handle them alone and it was just more relaxing. When I do something, I like to do it right and having dogs is no different. I don't want more dogs than I can care for in the best way possible


----------



## LARHAGE

I have 6 dogs, 4 cats and 4 horses. I live alone and do everything myself while working 40 hours a week, the thing is, it's really not all that hard for me. I only had one dog, Gavin in formal training, we were doing Schutzhund and showing, but Gavin has been on loan to his breeder for a spell, so essentially my other dogs are a cinch, luckily I have a large property and am active with my horses so the dogs spend the time with me taking care of the horses, I have 4 little dogs and 2 large dogs at the moment, I do plan on getting a few more German Shepherds down the road. If I had to worry about exercising all the dogs that would be a chore, and training, but they are ranch trained, and get all the exercise they desire.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I like to do a lot with my dogs, and I've found when I get more than about 3 I tend to not have enough time to do everything I want to do with them. However I like to have 2 dogs and then 1-2 fosters coming and going. Plus several cats and some small critters. 
I have more cats than I'd like to at the moment due to having fostered kittens and then being unable to find homes for some of them, so I only have one dog now because the cats take a lot of time but I'm hoping to get a second dog in the next few years (puppy so I will need that time). Right now I have sugar gliders but in the past I've had pet rats, a guinea pig, rabbits, hamsters (not all at once!)


----------



## ChristenHolden

Read Siggy.... Is it to many Probably. Most the dogs are rescues some we bought the others were dumped/abandoned. Bella is the only one that does not have a good recall. Yes they drive us crazy yes its crowded but we can't choose one over the other. We buy 2 bags of Diamond Natural's a month for less than 30$ a bag and (keeping a close eye on the recalls) one 15 pound bag of cat food a week for less than 10$ a bag. So were not going broke feeding them and they get vet care when they need it. So they are not neglected and are well cared for and spoiled  my FB photos show they are well fed, groomed and loved. And no I never planed to have that many dogs circumstances jus ended up that way. And the cats are all outside besides one and he has his one travel trailer with heat and AC because he has specal needs and can not be outside at all. (hubby can't take the litter box smell) but all in all were one big happy family<3


----------



## fuzzybunny

I have 2 and I'll never do it again. I love them both but it's a lot of work. I'm a one dog kinda girl .


----------



## Shade

I have two dogs and two cats, I'm not planning on getting anymore  I'm content


----------



## Mrs.K

3 Dogs.

Working wise, two is perfect. 

At one point we had 5-6 dogs in this house. I'll never go there again, ever. Not without a proper outdoor kennel facility. 

Ideal is two. That's what I can really concentrate on.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

At one point I had 4 german shepherds, 2 cats, 3 birds and some fish..

For the past 3 years I've been down to 1 german shepherd who just turned 4, 2 aussies (11& 12), 4 cats , some fish and soon some chickens.

Having 4 large dogs for many many years was pretty normal for me, when I went down to 3, it feels rather 'quiet'..don't know why, these 3 still take up alot of my time

We have no limit by the law here, but I've done a self imposed limit of 3. At some point I will get another male shepherd but for now things are ok.


----------



## Mrs.K

JakodaCD OA said:


> At one point I had 4 german shepherds, 2 cats, 3 birds and some fish..
> 
> For the past 3 years I've been down to 1 german shepherd who just turned 4, 2 aussies (11& 12), 4 cats , some fish and soon some chickens.
> 
> Having 4 large dogs for many many years was pretty normal for me, when I went down to 3, it feels rather 'quiet'..don't know why, these 3 still take up alot of my time
> 
> We have no limit by the law here, but I've done a self imposed limit of 3. At some point I will get another male shepherd but for now things are ok.


That was my experience too. When we had five and went down to four it was still quite busy but going from four to three that was a significant change. It is much more quiet. I also remember just having one and two. Three is okay but two is really ideal. 

What do they say? Two is company, three is a pack.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

We currently have:

1 Dog: Jasmine - 5 month old GSD
2 Ferrets: April and Abbie - both 2 years old
2 Cats: Savarra and Lilly - one 4, the other 3 years old .. we kind of have a 3rd cat as well. A neighbors outdoor cat who has adopted us and basically lives in a crate on our back porch. We feed him and give him the love and attention he needs and doesn't get from his owners. He is also one of Jasmine's best buddies.
2 Rabbits: Coco and Jag - one turning 5 tomorrow, the other 4 years old

At some point I want to get a second dog, but that will probably be it. When I tell friends and some family members how many animals we have they think we are crazy, but it doesn't seem like too many to us.


----------



## Dragonwyke

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> When I tell friends and some family members how many animals we have they think we are crazy, but it doesn't seem like too many to us.


that is SO funny! ppl come over to our house and they say "WOW, you only have 4 dogs! where's all the others?" they're so used to us having tons of animals around all the time. lmao 

dw~


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

msvette2u said:


> I want to say around 10k.
> It's not exactly what we wanted but it's what we could afford and there was a power pole (yard light) near it so it's 2' narrower than what we wanted.
> The power pole move would have been 2k!!!
> 
> But it houses 5 comfortably and could house more if we had a different kennel system.
> 
> Not sure if you can see this or not, it is an album on Facebook, it shows our progress along the way. We got a donation of some lumber and the tin for the roof from a company over on the west side, and doors from a place from Yakima. The rest we did ourselves (hired someone twice for cement work), that is, my husband, myself, and my mom and dad (who was a contractor ages ago) and a few monetary donations but the rest were rescue funds and our own personal funds.
> 
> A PAW UP Rescue's SHELTER BUILDING! | Facebook



That is quite impressive! It must feel so amazing to make a dream come true like that. One day I hope to get to that point.


----------



## chelle

I once thought three dogs were a lot of work, and then there were four dogs. And a cat. 

Oldest dog has some health issues, as does youngest with digestive issues. Also youngest is in the middle of Obedience training, which takes time. Honestly I don't think they're getting what they need, having four. I do my best, I work full time.. It's all I can do every day, every week. Three different foods, different supplements and drugs, etc. I couldn't/can't handle more than I have now. Without going insane, anyway.


----------



## shepherdmom

I have had at the same time, 

5 dogs, (3 of them Shepherds)
a goat
a sheep
guinea hens
a turkey
peacocks
phesents
emu's 
and 
2 teenagers! 
My handicapped mom and her 2 cats.

Today I have 2 dogs. 5 dogs was pushing it. Don't think I'd want that many again.


----------



## qbchottu

With just indoor dogs, I think I can manage 4-5. If I had outdoor runs, then I could rotate house time and manage 7-10. But I think I could only actively title/show/train 3-4 at any given time so they need to be spaced out training/behavior wise.


----------



## Syaoransbear

For me, 4 would be too many.


----------



## msvette2u

MustLoveGSDs said:


> That is quite impressive! It must feel so amazing to make a dream come true like that. One day I hope to get to that point.


Thank you - it really is amazing to us, as well, that it's finally here! :blush:


----------



## ladyfreckles

In our current home the limit is two dogs, two cats, one horse (horse would live away from home). If we had a yard I'd say three dogs and maybe three cats. As many as I can properly care for and meet each animal's individual need for attention. I couldn't imagine owning more than 3 dogs and I think only 2 of them would be high drive shepherds. 

I keep my limit at what I can afford to feed, care for, and give me attention to.


----------



## Anja1Blue

I think it becomes too many when you can't afford to adequately feed, train, exercise and provide good medical care for each animal. For most people I should think that 2-3 dogs would be manageable. For myself, 2 dogs is the limit, and always has been. We live in a metropolitan area where you are permitted no more than 3 dogs per household anyway...... I'd like to have cats (we had 2 in the past) but my present dogs hate them, so that's out for now.
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## bianca

I haven't read all the responses but for me, 2 dogs is my limit. I also have 2 old cats and between them, they keep me broke.

I think if my DH was physically able to help with the dogs, then maybe 3.


----------



## Wolfgeist

4-5 would ultimately be my limit when I have the space, I think. For now all I want is one, considering we are currently in a one bedroom apartment. I think my next GSD will come after Hunter is three years old, I really like an age gap because old age is a heartbreaking time and I don't want all my dogs going at once. Next one will only come when we have more space, too. Puppy fever is strong, though!


----------



## OriginalWacky

Too many is when you cannot provide good medical care, food, attention, and time to each animal. The Mate and I are kinda like retired, and home 24/7, so we've been able to handle over 30 animals pretty easily inn the past, but now we're at our limit with ten (eight cats and two dogs). In the future if we are healthy and so on, we may be able to have more. However, I won't ever have this many cats again, because it's a lot of work. Plus several are similar in age, and several were - so the last two years have been HEAVY in the loss department, and the next few will be as well. 

My ideal would be to have tons of money and space and be able to have a dozen dogs and a few cats, plus maybe some assorted other critters, but I don't know if that will ever happen.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Wild Wolf said:


> 4-5 would ultimately be my limit when I have the space, I think. For now all I want is one, considering we are currently in a one bedroom apartment. I think my next GSD will come after Hunter is three years old, I really like an age gap because old age is a heartbreaking time and I don't want all my dogs going at once. Next one will only come when we have more space, too. Puppy fever is strong, though!


I said 3 years in between at least, and Zeffie was born 2 years and 5 days after Stark... lol.


----------



## mnleann

i guess for me its whether i can spend time with each animal, my cash flow (so i can afford vet bills and good food) size of my house and yard...currently i have 5 dogs in our house a aussie, a german shepherd, a chihuahua, a pitbull, and a weim..i am a stay at home mom with older kids ages 12 14 and 19 so plenty of help my son currently wants a newfoundland which at the moment i say no im not ready for another dog much less a puppy plus i want to do research on the breed anyways..and i don't live in city limits if i did of course then that would be a consideration as well since here they have said no more than 5 dogs per household in city limits


----------



## Ashley_M

I have 5 dogs, my so has 4, so...9 total in our house. Plus the birds. And the fish. And the reptiles.


----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Sunflowers said:


>


Is that a picture you found online, or of someone you know? I want to share it on FB! I'd say that person is fine to leave their door unlocked at night, lol!


----------



## Sunflowers

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Is that a picture you found online, or of someone you know? I want to share it on FB! I'd say that person is fine to leave their door unlocked at night, lol!


 It was sent to me via email and it is supposedly from the Westside GS Rescue Facebook page.


----------



## Marnie

Sunflowers said:


>


Love that photo. Somebody has a magic calming potion.


----------



## ShepStyle

As many as I could handle financially (my mom helps me with the financial part right now) and physically. I'm not really sure what that number is at the moment. I have no problem with the 10 dogs that I have now but could I own more? I'm going to say probably but my mom won't let me find out! lol We're looking at adding another Siberian sometime this summer or fall and after that it's "NO MORE DOGS!". ;D


----------



## Gharrissc

My house used to consist of 4 dogs and 5 cats. Now we have 4 full time animals ( 2 dogs/2 cats) and a foster dog currently. I LOVED having the 9 animals we had before,but it's definitely a lot of work and you sometimes struggle to make sure that each animal gets individual attention from you. Not just pack attention. I think our setup of 4 full timers with the occassional foster dog works out better for us now.


----------



## cassadee7

Two is my limit. I have two now, one being a very inactive senior, but I got Saber to do a lot of activities with. I like to take her out to events and train her in things like OB and agility. I have never trained a dog before, so one to train is my max. I think I would screw up royally if I was training more than one!

I think when she is older, well trained, and I know what I am doing, I would like a second GSD. But that won't be until my senior dog has passed and Saber is much older, like 6 or 7 years old.


----------



## Kearanen

Whatever number you are comfortable with! That means comfortable in being able to pay for vet bills, food, and have enough room that the dogs have a place to play and stretch their legs. I don't think there is a perfect number. I have seven. I have had up to 10 at one time. Seven is hard. I would like to be back down to 4. They fit comfortably into the car for trips, and definitely much easier on the pocket book! But, I do loving having my dogs with me all the time! And lots of them!


----------



## Kearanen

This does look like my house! But I only have 7.


----------



## Barb E

For me 3 would be too many.

Dante and Kaos - Old and Young is great.

Of course if I wasn't single and had a bigger house....


----------



## dogfaeries

I've had as many as 5 dogs - 4 Italian Greyhounds and 1 Doberman. It was very manageable, since IGs are small and get along very well with each other (it's a hound thing). 

I have 3 dogs now. One IG and 2 GSDs. When the IG goes (she is 12), there will be no more little dogs. As much as I love them, it's easier to have just the 2 big dogs. Though I am angling for a Siamese cat right now...


----------



## Caitlin

Anitsisqua said:


> I just wanted to get a little discussion opened up on what everyone thinks is "too many" dogs/pets?
> 
> I've got the fever. I'm going to do the logical thing and wait a couple years before I get a second dog, but my heart is screaming "PUPPIES!!!"
> 
> What's your limit?


I think it all depends on someone's situation.

For me, right now, one dog and one cat is all I believe I can properly care for. I have puppy fever too, I search Petfinder all the time. Apparently I like making myself feel sad or something, but I'm in college and realistically, don't have time for anymore pets.

Later in life, I envision having two dogs (GSDs of course) and a cat, maybe two cats. It just depends on what happens.

If I ever moved out of the city, and had some land, and a lot of free time, I would probably get more than two dogs. However, I'm all about the city, so that's probably not going to happen!


----------



## _Crystal_

Right now I have 2 dogs. I did have 2 birds and 7 fish, but we sold those due to personal issues. (and the birds were extremely aggressive x_x) Now, we only have Crystal and Nour.

My limit would be:

for bigger/higher maintenance dogs, probably 4. 5 would be toeing the line. Of course there could be exceptions. And a few fosters might pop in, here or there, but ultimately, about 4. This would probably just be because of money, and feeding the dogs. (do you know -how much- dog food costs :crazy

If I was a millionare... :wild: I'm not going there.

for smaller/lower maintenance dogs, infinity. :wild: No not really x) maybe 10. (I know sounds like a lot! ) But they would be lower maintenance. By lower maintenance, I mean elderly/slow dogs, or toy breeds who don't need as much food as larger breeds.


I'd probably add smaller animals to the mix. But everyone has to have a limit!


----------



## Dooney's Mom

I think I am going to limit myself to 2 a male and a female. I'm angling for #2 sometime next year, a male since I already have a female. I've had more than one female dog in the past and it wasn't fun- (too dominant) and I've heard males can be the same way- plus i don't think my car would fit a 3rd- LOL


----------



## _Crystal_

Oh, and for any general person, as many pets as they want, just as long as they are taken care of.


----------



## sjones5254

My limit is 6(dogs) which I have 6 dogs, 2 sugar glider, a rat, a rabbit and a saltwater aquarium.


----------



## deldridge72

I have six-five spayed females and an intact male-I lost my old male in January then turned around and adopted a Shep mix pup in March-I've tried seven dogs but that just tipped the scales for me.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

1 is perfect for me. My husband and son are super needy boys.  

I just have enough time to do whatever needs to be done around my garden (my hobby). Having another dog will be unfair to my 3 boys.... oh yeah... I forgot my 14 yr old cat too.


----------



## chelle

All I want to know ... is... for those of you with 5+++ dogs, do you have a job outside of home???????? I'm dumbfounded at how anyone could deal with that many dogs without help AND hold a full time job.

I can barely do it with 4 dogs and a cat!


----------



## Zisso

I have 2 dogs and 2 cats and that is my limit. If I had been thinking I never would have taken my sons male cat, because he has sprayed a few times in my living room closet. He is about 6 years old now I think; my female cat is around 13. Both dogs are going to be 5 this year. Once the cats are gone, I don't want more. We'll see...maybe I can have one more puppy before I give up altogether.


----------



## NWHeather

I would say as many as you can properly handle.

I have about 50 animals in my house  although you wouldn't know it if you walked in my house. 

2 dogs, 7 (private bred) ferrets, 10 geckos, the rest are snakes (Cornsnakes & Carpet Pythons).
Some of my snakes are part of my hobby breeding. In the grand scheme of things, my snakes are not "high dollar", but I have paid a fair amount of money for some of them.
I keep the snakes in their own room (for ambient temp control), the ferrets are in a corner of my living room (Ferret Nation cages & playpen-once I buy a house, they will have their own room, which they will have full run of).
The geckos are in glass enclosures in my living room (each has their own).
The dogs get the run of the house (aside from the snake room).

My life revolves around my animals. I love interacting with them, & I enjoy taking care of them. 

I follow local regulations, & do my best to be a responsible owner. I love my animals, every one of them. 

I want to get a third GSD, but that will be after I buy a house, which will have a bigger back yard, & the house will be bigger.

Edit to add: when I was married, & my (now ex) told me I had too many animals, I told him I would never get any more than I could handle by myself. I also reminded him that he never cleaned up after the dogs, that I was the one who took care of all the animals as it was. At that time, we had three dogs, the ferrets & three cats.


----------



## Kaasuti

It all depends on the size of your home and the amount of spare time you have. I have three cats and one GSD and my house is so busy. I also have a nine month old daughter so it's hectic.:wub:.
My limit would be two dogs and the three cats, but i don't think my oh would let me have another dog 
​


----------



## Carriesue

Well here's our mini zoo!

- 3 dogs and a new GSD pup coming next month
- 3 cats
- 2 house rabbits
- 1 Senegal parrot
- 1 rat
- 4 aquariums

Now it's a lot of work but I don't work and my husband works from home(he makes financial software for the navy). I love having a busy house, if we wanted to have kids I'd probably want a bunch.  I'm not going to be getting any more animals for a very long time though, eventually I'd like to get down to two or three dogs, my birdie and fishies.

But right now, I am definitely at my limit!


----------



## LaRen616

I am single, I have 1 GSD and 3 cats. :wub:

I prefer 2 dogs and will at some point get another dog in the future. I could easily manage 2 big dogs and a small dog on my own though. If I were married I would not want to go over 5 dogs. I would want 2 of my own and my SO can have 2 of his own and we could "split" a small dog. 

I always said that I would not get any more cats after mine pass but the thought of not having a cat makes me sad. I would prefer to have 2 cats though, I will not go over that number again.


----------



## lilfirenurse

wow good for you I have a 7month old gsd a 3 year old cat and a couple hermit crabs were looking to eventually get another gsd puppy to make a pair but that will be the limit lol good luck


----------



## Alyalanna

Looks like I am one of the few that feel this way but 1 is my limit.

Combination of too little space (1 bedroom apartment) and too little money (just graduated college). But when my dog was young I would walk her and my now ex husband's dog and I found it to be a pain to walk them together so I am not sure I would change the 1 dog rule even if I had the space and the money. I have thought about volunteering to be a puppy raiser. Might be a nice way to occasionally add a second dog but not even sure about that.

However, I have thought about getting a cat when I have more space and more money and a fish tank.


----------



## Bridget

We have of our own: 3 large dogs, 4 cats and fish. For us, 3 dogs is just about perfect at this time in our lives. I would like to get down to 2 cats, but for some reason they just keep coming. Right now, a foster terrier and my son's dog are also in residence, and it is a little over the top for us. I work full-time.


----------



## Fraulein

Currently I have 2 dogs, the GSD pup and a bassett/dachshund mix. Two cats and two leopard geckos. I honestly think it depends on the people as well as the pets. At one point in time I was cat sitting so I had three cats but the cat I was watching did not mesh well into our home. One of my cats I bearly see and the other one is a typical cat that runs around and plays. My gsd pup is pretty calm in the house so she's not a problem. Now my bassett mix is a little more on the hyper side. So, I could probably do two gsds much better than two bassett mixes! Also, I'm home during the day so there is someone here all the time with the animals. I think that really does make a difference depending on breeds of animals.


----------



## DJEtzel

For me it totally depends on what issues the dogs may have, how much time I have, how much money I have, and whether or not I have help.

At one point I had a boyfriend and 7 dogs. (1 dog sitting, three fosters, and 2 of my own) It was manageable, but I didn't have a lot of extra time for training because one dog was dog aggressive, so we were doing the crate/rotate thing and one had severe SA, and one was a fear aggressive mess. It was manageable with help though.

That said, my current boyfriend doesn't like dogs or "get" dogs nearly as much as my previous one, so I don't get as much help. And I have higher drive dogs now so I spend more time exercising them and training my newest. I currently have 2 of my own and a foster and that's been working well for just me to handle, aside from Brian opening the door to let them pee.  We have plenty of extra time to play and train though and go on hikes, etc. because none of them have behavioral issues, just a little mange. 

I'm getting a third dog tomorrow and 4 will be my total limit, but I won't be getting a fourth (additional foster after this guy gets adopted) until my new puppy is around 6-8 months, so that I don't have to worry about training two puppies at once.


----------



## dgray

I have three cats and one GSD. My limit for dogs will probably stay at one. My fiancé and I are more cat people than dog people because cats pretty much take care of themselves. You can leave them And they're fine! We are both young, and will be having kids in the next 5-10 years, so that plays into the "max" number as well. I don't think I'd want more than 4 animals at a time.. But I'm a sucker for kittens. We will see! Bella is A LOT of work (super high drive), so I think we will just stick to her for the next 10-14 years. I'm not sure if once Bella is gone if we will ever get another dog. Depends on if we survive her puppyhood  I'll always have cats though (3 max.. Hopefully lol)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## leylaandleo

*2 GSD babies.*

We have 2 GSD's under the age of one  and to me it's the perfect number! At one time we had our friend's mastiff puppy and it was just too many young dogs for me to handle. With two, I feel like I've let my dogs have a companion of their own species and they keep each other company. That way on days we don't get to socialize with our pups, they get to play with one another and because they're both GSD's they play the exact same way. Maybe when they get older we'd consider adding another to the bunch, but they keep me busy enough for now. Plus, more dogs means not only more money..but most importantly more time. All animals are a big commitment and deserve a home where they will get the attention they need!  We're also starting our own "human" family, so 3 babies is enough for me!


----------



## LadySinn's Ra

We are owned by one GSD, six cats, and one Yorkie, who I swear is really a cat in disguise, all of which makes up for some really funny moments throughout the day, lol


----------



## Zeeva

I WISH I had less critters. My back hurts from all the poopy scooping and feeding I do. But I don't think I can give any of them up. So I don't know how to answer this.

I guess for me, it's what my body can handle...

Yikes, I sound old!


----------



## Shaolin

My Hubby, MIL, and I have Finn our WGSD, 3 cats, a bird, and a few fish. Our limit is 2 dogs at one time and 4 cats at one time. For a period of time, we had three dogs and five cats, (the additional dog and cat were fosters), but I didn't feel like we were able to divide our attention equally amongst them. We also had a small home at the time and the fosters had their own issues; the cat needed to be in a single animal home and the dog was afraid of just about everything.

Now that we are in a larger home, I would consider maybe adding a third dog to our limit, but for right now, we are happy taking care of our boy and waiting until our hearts heal a bit to get another pup.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Currently the count:
1 GSD 7 months - working prospect
1 Chihuahua 3 years - rescue
1 3 year old 20+lb Siamese cat - Wife's baby
30+ Ball Pythons 
2 Central American Boas
2 Love birds
Assorted Rats - Breed them for snake food so not pets.

Im thinking of adding a third behaviorally challenged foster dog but that would be the limit as our yard is small and unfenced.

Its not as bad as it sounds, I keep the ball pythons in a temp controlled room and breed them, they are a lot of fun to work with and its nice to get some money back from time to time. Rats are kept in the same room.

Here is some of my fav babies hatched out this year.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs

We currently have 4 GSD's and we are adding a 5th at the end of the week on a co-ownership. One of them is develpmentally disabled though, so she is a quiet soul who likes to spend a lot of time in her crate or just lazing around in the house. Our Alpha Mama is a very mellow girl and so is very easy...she spends more time in the house than any of the others. My Male has more drive and so he needs lots of time throwing the Kong which he is absolutely nuts for! My other one is a pup but very smart and easy to train, so she is an easy keeper too. Not sure what my new girl will be like....I have only seen pictures of her but from what I understand she is a real sweetheart. 
I don't think I could do this many if they all had high drive. We have pups on the way so come the first of October, we will go from 5 to somewhere around 12 or 14 but that will only be for a few months until they are sold.
We also have chickens, ducks and geese and I want to get sheep but hubby said not this year....maybe next...ever the voice of reason, that one. :crazy:


----------



## ImaginaryBee

As of right now we have one GSD. My husband is wanting one as well in the future. I would say for us it would be 1-4 dogs as our limit point. I am on a waiting list to get a ragdoll kitten in February, and out cat limit would be 2 I think.
But for now, just the one 
We also have 1- 125 gallon fish tank, 3 55 gallon fishtanks, 1 20 gallon and betta tanks. So with all of that plus a husband and two kids we are good until we get a larger home lol


----------



## Muskeg

Having three dogs is hard. More than quadruple the training is needed. Why? Because of the 'pack' effect. And because of the visibility of me and my three rather unique looking dogs (together anyway) as we are out on the trails every day, multiple times a day. They need to be good- not just OK, but good. Doesn't help that two are 'scary' looking to some people (malinois and GSD) and play rougher than a lab, for example, is used to. My malinois' herding style of play is a bit too much for most dogs. My husky can be male-dominant to certain dogs so I need to have 100% recall (a challenge especially for an independent minded dog). By themselves, all three would be perfectly fine in almost all situations. As a pack... just more issues. 

If I lived in a remote area with few neighbors and lots of open space with few people using it they would be perfect and need little training for off leash work. But encountering dogs, moose, horses, bikers, weird frisbee players, etc. The dogs need to be controlled. Voice control is the law here. It is HARD. Harder than Schutzhund or any OB work I've done. That is the easy stuff for me. 

So my limit depends on where I live. Right now? Three, unless one happened into my life somehow that just fit in easily (a stray Alaskan husky for example). I love all three of my dogs, and enjoy the feeling of a 'pack' but it is harder than I thought training wise. 

I stay away from any other pets. If the perfect cat that somehow was good with my prey driven dogs came along he'd have a home. Otherwise, the dogs are all I need as far as companion animals go. I'd also have a a flock of chickens if I had the time for them.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps

I can deal with a lot of cats. We only have 4 cats right. 1 feral, 2 indoor/outdoor cats and 1 9 week old kitten. I could so be that crazy cat lady lol. 

Dogs though 2 is the I can deal with. We have 2 and it is perfect since they get along really great. We have had 3 before but it was very hard since they did not mesh well together. 

I have 15 chickens too. Love my girls . Everything for them is set up nice so 2 is the same as 20. Now meatie chickens? 50 is my max with them and my freezer.


----------



## JackandMattie

*Three are Just Enough*

I am at my limit with two GSDs and a Weimaraner. Occasionally I feel overwhelmed, but more often I just feel awully blessed. One of my GSDs is a senior and when she passes, I doubt I will replace her. I really like the male GSD / female Weim combo, and I think I'll probably perpetuate that balance. A pair, as opposed to a pack. People suggest I give one up, but they were all rescues to begin with and have all bonded very closely with me. Whenever and wherever I am, if they are with me, I am surrounded by three sets of attentive eyes (barring squirrel traffic, of course!). This pack will have to dwindle the natural way. Meantime, they are in their forever home.


----------



## RowdyDogs

I'm in the "it depends" camp as well. I have 5 dogs and 3 cats, which is a lot! But my partner mostly takes care of the cats (he's very much a cat person, while I enjoy them to some degree but probably wouldn't have them if I were single), so they almost don't count. 

My dogs...well, 5 is my absolute limit. And I wouldn't have this many if 3 of my dogs weren't very old already, or if I didn't have a specific use in mind for the newest addition. I was happy with 4...well honestly I was happy with 2, and the other 2 just forced my hand.  As my older dogs pass on, I doubt I will be replacing them. 2-3 dogs is my ideal number.

For some people, 1 dog is too many. For others, entire kennels are fine. There's really not a hard-and-fast answer.


----------

